# Is this not the BIGGEST Yorkie you've ever seen???



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Sam is HUGE! At 7 months he's 13 lbs and still growing. I saw mom and dad and they were both PB Yorkie's (correct size and decent conformation as well) and all his sisters and brother are normal sized but Sam is a giant! Here's him sitting on my lap for size comparison:


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes he is a very big boy!...lol

I had a sheltie growing up that was "overgrown" both parents were normal sized and all his siblings were too...he was just very big and lanky....I think he must have had some genetic issues...he also had issues with his thyroid.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep, he's pretty durn big! But he sure is cute so that's all that matters.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I like him! That would be a great size for a Yorkiie, IMO. I like their personalities, but wouldn't want a dog as small as a typical Yorkie. I've got nothing against little dogs, I'd just be afraid of breaking one.

Are you sure there wasn't a mini Schnauzer hanging around the kennel?


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

I actually LOVE his size. He's big enough to do agility with, have no fear of stepping on, not be afraid of his own shadow, etc but small enough to still feel comfortable in my tiny house.

I see a lot of schnauzer in him too! Although I've seen a Yorkie/Schnauzer mix in my neighborhood and she was actually smaller than Sam.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Are you sure its a Yorkie? We had a yorkie who was 9lbs and I thought that was big for a yorkie, he was actually a yorkie maltesse cross but looked 100% yorkie (I though he got his size from the maltesse then I found out they dont get bigger than 6-7lbs either ). He just passed away a month ago, but when I was at the vets with our other dog I was looking through a breed book and came across a pic of a silky terrier and they look just like yorkies but are supposed to be 8-11lbs...I am guessing that is what our boy was.


----------



## peznite (Oct 21, 2009)

that yorkie has one yummy mommy!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

peznite said:


> that yorkie has one yummy mommy!


ok a little creepy


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol, I think Basil is the biggest Papillon I've ever seen, too! He's about 19 lbs and 14 inches at the shoulder. However I don't know about his heritage, so his parents may have been just as big.

Your yorkie sure is adorable, though!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw two Yorkies at petsmart about a month ago that looked EXACTLY like him. The owner had them in the cart and was carrying the mom... she said that the mom and the dad were both normal sized but these pups were huge for some reason.

I loved them. I'm not into really small dogs like yorkies (the whole breaking them issue and I think my cat would eat them ) but those were a great size


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nargle said:


> Lol, I think Basil is the biggest Papillon I've ever seen, too! He's about 19 lbs and 14 inches at the shoulder. However I don't know about his heritage, so his parents may have been just as big.
> 
> Your yorkie sure is adorable, though!


I've seen a 22lb papillon! Bigger than my shelties were.

Yorkies, poms, shelties, etc it's pretty common to have throwback dogs that are just massive. IIRC yorkies used to be much much bigger than they are now (as they were actually working ratters) which could explain how you got a very large yorkie out of normal parents. It happens all the time in shelties too. Normal parents can throw dogs that are 15+ lbs bigger than them. It's because they crossed collies into the breed as recently as the 1920s so every now and then that gene for a bigger dog pops up. But they're still purebred shelties.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I've seen a 22lb papillon! Bigger than my shelties were.


Lol, that's actually how big Basil was when his foster mom picked him up at the shelter! But I guess he may have been a bit chunkier back then 

Whenever someone asks me what breed Basil is, I always feel obligated to say "a BIG Papillon" so they don't get the wrong idea about the breed XD


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

misty073 said:


> Are you sure its a Yorkie?


I'm fairly sure he is. We got him from a friend who runs a rescue and had rescued pregnant mom and dad from a breeder. So I saw mom and dad. However, dad could have not actually been the dad or such. I have a hard time coming up with what he could be mixed with though. To me he just appears to be a Yorkie but in a bigger size. He doesn't really have that many other traits in him, with the exception of maybe schnauzer.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I think he is actually perfect size. Like Laurelin said, they were once that size until they started breeding for smaller dogs. The tiny ones are so not what they are really supposed to be. Thats just my opinion though


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

digits mama said:


> I think he is actually perfect size. Like Laurelin said, they were once that size until they started breeding for smaller dogs. The tiny ones are so not what they are really supposed to be. Thats just my opinion though


There is a lady I see sometimes at PetSmart who has two very large yorkies, and she says thats actually their normal size. People bred them to be much smaller but the bigger ones are still out there, just not as common anymore.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

The max size for chis is 6lbs going by the AKC standard. My boy is a hefty (and a little overweight) 12lbs! Over half of the 6 pound limit though he was 9lbs pre-neuter. I like the larger yorkies too! My cousin has a 9lb and I love her! She's so drivey and she's not too small where she could get hurt.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I know a 19 lb yorkie. She's not overweight either. She's big boned  Some small dogs just tend to get a lot bigger than their standard. I know lots of oversized Chihuahuas and Yorkies.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Hallie said:


> The max size for chis is 6lbs going by the AKC standard. My boy is a hefty (and a little overweight) 12lbs! Over half of the 6 pound limit though he was 9lbs pre-neuter. I like the larger yorkies too! My cousin has a 9lb and I love her! She's so drivey and she's not too small where she could get hurt.


One time I went to an animal shelter and they had a chihuahua up for adoption that looked to be the size of a Cocker Spaniel, lol!


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Hallie said:


> The max size for chis is 6lbs going by the AKC standard. My boy is a hefty (and a little overweight) 12lbs! Over half of the 6 pound limit though he was 9lbs pre-neuter. I like the larger yorkies too! My cousin has a 9lb and I love her! She's so drivey and she's not too small where she could get hurt.


Just like with yorkies, chihuahuas weren't always that small until people started intentionally making them that small and then set it as the standard. Normal chihuahuas used to be much larger, more like the 15 pound range.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Nargle said:


> One time I went to an animal shelter and they had a chihuahua up for adoption that looked to be the size of a Cocker Spaniel, lol!


A cocker spaniel?  That's a big chi! 



SandyPuppy said:


> Just like with yorkies, chihuahuas weren't always that small until people started intentionally making them that small and then set it as the standard. Normal chihuahuas used to be much larger, more like the 15 pound range.


Yeah, my boy is huge. The biggest chi I've seen, he's entirely chi. He's got the face, body, and attitude but people still stop me 24/7 to actually inform me that he's not a purebred. I get alot of "what kind of mix is that" questions. I love the bigger chis, they're like little machines and they're so versatile. The energy level is higher too and health defects less.


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> Sam is HUGE! At 7 months he's 13 lbs and still growing. I saw mom and dad and they were both PB Yorkie's (correct size and decent conformation as well) and all his sisters and brother are normal sized but Sam is a giant! Here's him sitting on my lap for size comparison:


Yes! But also the cutest I ever seen too. I like oversized dogs. I have a dog thats supposed to be in the range of 4 to 7 lbs and hes 11 lbs, and hes adorable.


----------



## Duhitzgabbie (May 6, 2020)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> Sam is HUGE! At 7 months he's 13 lbs and still growing. I saw mom and dad and they were both PB Yorkie's (correct size and decent conformation as well) and all his sisters and brother are normal sized but Sam is a giant! Here's him sitting on my lap for size comparison:


No my nanas Yorkie is 20lbs


----------

